# Outdoor Aviary Flooring



## chicadee (Feb 5, 2017)

I am currently trying to figure out what flooring to do for my outdoor aviary. I can’t do concrete as we are not allowed to have “permanent structures” where we live and something tells me rubber stall mats may be toxic? 

I liked the idea of flooring since it would be easier to clean and keep my birdies off the dirt. Any suggestions on what’s safe?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you plan to have an outdoor aviary, you are going to need to take a lot of things into consideration in addition to flooring.

What is your reasoning for wanting to put your budgies in an outdoor aviary?

How often will you be able to interact with your birds if they are outside instead of in the house?

How safe is the structure going to be against predators? A hawk can and will kill through wire mesh.

What about other predators? Coyotes, dogs, cats, snakes, etc.

Will you be able to keep mice/rats out of the structure?

What are you going to do about heating/cooling the structure?

How do you plan to be able to enter it in order to clean it, feed and water your budgies, etc. without them escaping?

How large is the structure going to be?
How many budgies to you plan to house in it?

Are you using stainless steel mesh to prevent heavy metal poisoning?*


----------

